# My 12.5" Piraya



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

I will try this here


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

It worked!! That's an 8.5" Ternetzi behind my Piraya.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Great pirayaaaaaaaaaa !


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sweet


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Looks great man


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

....


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Thanks guys. And yes I know my glass is dirty, I forgot to clean it before I took the pics.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

holy shitballs! The mecca of piranha ownership!


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

jeebus thats nice!


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Awesome looking p. Great color!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

My god, awesome looking piraya!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sweet, looking good


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome fish, man


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

what a monster


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice Piraya


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Beefcake beefcake!!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Badass.. one day ill get a monster Piraya from ASH!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Freaking Nice Fish man...!!!!!









Congrads!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Joe


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i love piraya's


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Badass.. one day ill get a monster Piraya from ASH!!!










Beautiful fish man!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i just came


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

tite tite


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

hhh thats an true king-of-the-tank dude


----------



## bbq (Jun 3, 2003)

Nice Nice Nice


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DAMN..thats is awesome...congrads


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Thanks a lot for the compliments guys!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

The real thing...congrats...







!


----------

